
Integrate Security into your development workflow - eslamsalem
https://workflow.shieldfy.io
======
eslamsalem
Hello everybody I am Eslam Salem the co-founder of Shieldfy. I am very happy
to introduce Shieldfy workflow to you. Shieldfy workflow designed to I
integrate security to every step of your development cycle. Please review the
concept/feature and if you are excited about it as we register in the private
beta to have a deeper look. Thanks

